# Doctors Buggy



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

People said I had this in the wrong place and should post it under Driving. I would love for someone to enjoy this buggy. It does come with leather driving harness (cob size) with was only used 8 to 10 times. $1600.00 takes all or if you want to make an offer that's fine also. I hate to see it sit in the barn and go downhill as I can't use it anymore.


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

Just reposting to see if any interest or if anyone wants to make an offer. THANKS


----------



## gdplum (Mar 1, 2014)

I also have a Dr buggy made by Moon Brothers in St Louis in 1893. Does your buggy have a brass plate on the rear that shows the manfacturer. I have just completely overhauled and refurbished mine. I hope you are successful in finding a buyer. I suggest you consider Craigslist as another place to advertise your buggy.
Thanks,,
Glen


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

Glen, Tried Craigs List and all I got was scams. I gave up!!!! It just isn't the right time of year to sell. I was just keeping it up to hopefully keep interest, and thought someone might make a offer as we are building a new home and I don't want to take it with me. THANKS


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Cincinnati, Have you tried horseclicks.com?


----------



## shawnelkot (Jan 4, 2014)

Are you located in Cincinnati?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

Herosbud I will look into horse clicks

Shawnelkot No N.E. Missouri


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

Cincinnati said:


> People said I had this in the wrong place and should post it under Driving. I would love for someone to enjoy this buggy. It does come with leather driving harness (cob size) with was only used 8 to 10 times. $1600.00 takes all or if you want to make an offer that's fine also. I hate to see it sit in the barn and go downhill as I can't use it anymore.


 Just reposting to see if any interest.


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

They are almost giving stuff away in Oregon right now. We had the small farmers auction a couple of weeks ago. Some friends bought a Dr's buggy for $300. It needed some apulstry but just the wheels....I just bought a gig with brakes and three sets of leaf springs and in great condition that came from the same auction for $800. We didn't get any precip. this year and they are predicting $300 a ton grass hay. A lot of horses are getting dumped.


----------

